

Want Apache Kafka to Work with Apache Mesos? Here's How - nehanarkhede
http://www.confluent.io/blog/making-apache-kafka-elastic-with-apache-mesos

======
SEJeff
Kafka always seemed like an obvious fit for something to run under mesos. More
so with the soon to be released Mesos 0.23, which will support persistent
volumes and dynamic reservations.

